# Aquarium Issues



## Piper316 (Nov 28, 2011)

I bought an aquarium off of craigslist and it has a slow leak. I filled it with water last night and left it in the garage and it dropped about 5 or 6 inches over night. Is it fairly straight forward re-sealing those things? How do I go about doing this?

Any help/suggestions would be great!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

How big of a tank is it?


----------



## Piper316 (Nov 28, 2011)

It is a 28 gallon hexagon aquarium.

JS


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

it's fairly simple, strip the old silicone off, and apply new aqarium safe silicone, allow to dry and then run another leak test.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hex tanks are really hard to re seal because the glass is beveled..but sure to get all the old silcone out and resael..once its dry..put another coat on. thats the only way i could get mine to stop leaking.

Rick


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Just to be clear, you just strip the silicone that makes the seal inside the glass, you don't have to take the glass apart.


----------

